# electric brakes



## huntinfool (May 17, 2010)

Anyone ever installed electric brakes to an existing trailer? I am thinking about installing electric brakes to my boat trailer as I would like to tow it with mu little geo tracker. I have towed it in the past and pulling it is no problem. But getting it to stop is another issue. Trying to find info online, but there is a lot of info but very little explination of what parts, brand, why for's etc.


----------



## Bugpac (May 17, 2010)

Its simple, it is just a backing plate/drum kit, one per wheel.... But, they wont last on a boat trailer... You need to look into surge brakes if your wanting to go that route... They are hydraulic and have an actuator on the tongue..


----------



## huntinfool (May 17, 2010)

I've had several trailers with the surge brakes. I was just wondering about the electric ones. Surge brakes require me to replace the hubs with the drum. I'm not sure about the electric, but i don't think I have to. I think I can just add the rotor.

I know that some of the newer Mako and Nitro and every other boat BPS sells has electric brakes on them and they are salt water boats. So i don't see why they would not work.
But only some of them have them. The others have the hydraulic brakes on them.

I found a site I can order all the parts I need for about $100.


----------



## huntinfool (May 24, 2010)

Wound up with a deal I could not pass up and put hydralic brakes on the trailer. Now I can stop it with my little Geo Tracker and it still pulls easily. I can get 16mpg in that tracker pulling my boat, so I am very happy about now being able to actually stop it.


----------

